# Was I burned?



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

My 1990 nissan 240sx xe s13 ka24e's engine decided to blow some main bearings and rods.

First quote was $1500 to $2000 to rebuild the engine. Unfortunately I'm poor and unemployed so good old (cheap) dad was going to lend a hand.

He told me to get another quote.

$1200 for a used engine swap. And of course dad jumped at that.

The shop got an engine, but it leaked. We got stuck with the repair bill for that $450.

Now the total is $1750 and the car doesnt perform at 100% to me. I liked to drive fast. 90-100 mph where possible. To top off the matters, I bought NGK Iridium IX plugs and wanted them to be reused. When I checked, they were not. Upon starting the car after I checked, the engine developed a rough idle. Some reserch on the net told me to remove a plug wire, if problem gets worse move on.

So I found the problem cylinder/wire, and when I removed the spark plug, it just split in half!

So I replaced it with a NGK Iridium ix, the rough idle smoothed out a little.


Was I ripped off being forced to do the used engine swap? 

Where can I go from here? The used engine has been fixed, so no leaks, and is in my car right now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

first: if you paid more than $200 for the engine itself, you were ripped or if you paid more than about $800 for install, your were ripped

second: you should have gotten a ka24de instead of e, if you did- good job

third: if theres nothing wrong and you have no money, dont do anything-you cant anyway

fourth: its stupid to drive that fast if you don't have the money to fix anything if it breaks

In my opinion, if your engine blew, i would get a CA18det for about $1000+/- and swapped that for the same install price


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fourth: its stupid to drive that fast if you don't have the money to fix anything if it breaks


 :thumbup: and 240s weren't really built for speed.. unlike a gixxer or a r1


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

WHY IS THIS FORUM TURnING ALL CRTCH ROCKETY(oops capslock) actually, they are cheapper and faster than cars. hmm...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RR5 said:


> He told me to get another quote.
> 
> $1200 for a used engine swap. And of course dad jumped at that.


fuck you can have my motor shit for free if you want after I swap it if you got more problems. Just pay for shipping. I got the ka24e coming out of my bitch. It has a blown head.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> first: if you paid more than $200 for the engine itself, you were ripped or if you paid more than about $800 for install, your were ripped
> 
> second: you should have gotten a ka24de instead of e, if you did- good job
> 
> ...


1: Sadly I have no idea how much we paid for the engine. We did give the shop a $500 deposit so they'd engine shop and begin work.

2: Right now money is a great concern. Straight KA24E swap. Broken engine out, working engine in.

3: I'm keeping a little hope enough engine parts from my broken engine remain for me to get it rebuilt using as many performance parts as possible. I like driving fast.

4: What can I say, I cannot help myself. Damn racing games (gran turismo and need for speed)

Rather than get a 1.8L engine, I'd want to try a RB swap.

[edit]
OPIUM: How much would shipping be to Ca, zip code 92883.[/edit]


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

no idea. I'm sure it depends on what the part is that you need. Lemme know what you need and I'll see if its still good and save it for you when I rip it out


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> no idea. I'm sure it depends on what the part is that you need. Lemme know what you need and I'll see if its still good and save it for you when I rip it out


For sure the pistons, bearings, cams, crankshaft.. possibly the core and oil pump. Monday I am going down to the shop and I'll try to get a list of parts I need.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

RR5 said:


> For sure the pistons, bearings, cams, crankshaft.. possibly the core and oil pump. Monday I am going down to the shop and I'll try to get a list of parts I need.


if you are going to be using a crank in your engine from a different engine then you'll have to completely strip the block and send it out to get line-honed, a very expensive process. and bearings cant exactly be re-used like that either, you'll need new ones. probably cams too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nope, same engine. We both got the ka24e


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> nope, same engine. We both got the ka24e


i am aware of that, but it still needs to be line-honed. every engine is built differently. during the maching process, after so long the blades and such wear down, making things like cranks slightly larger than others. you could have gotten a crank that is the way it should be, and his engine could have been larger. or vice-versa. he could put your crank in and have the clearances too high, or too low. it has to be properly line-honed in order to fit a specific crank. if the clearences are too high, you can run thicker bearings, or shave some metal off the girdle so the girdle bolts on tighter. i hope you understand all that.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

dude i know how you feel, i just learned today im about 5 minutes away from my rod going out too... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> fuck you can have my motor shit for free if you want after I swap it if you got more problems. Just pay for shipping. I got the ka24e coming out of my bitch. It has a blown head.



OHHHHH! engine for free? LOL, remember all i need are the Injectors HAHAHAHA S&H like around 20 bucks?  LOL
come on help a your Nissan Little brother here :cheers:


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Loki said:


> OHHHHH! engine for free? LOL, remember all i need are the Injectors HAHAHAHA S&H like around 20 bucks?  LOL
> come on help a your Nissan Little brother here :cheers:


why are you so desperate for injectors? if you want i might have some here that id be willing to sell. took em off a junkyard car and never even put em in. if they dont work theres a guy around here that tears em apart and cleans them for like 12 a piece and they come back like new.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Sil-8zero: Do not make the mistake I did. Get the engine rebuilt if you are going to keep it.

Also a word to the wise, check your oil pump every 50,000 miles. My mechanic suspects this is why my rods and bearings died.

I'm still trying to remember to get a list of all the engine parts I need to rebuild my original engine.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Sil-8zero said:


> why are you so desperate for injectors? if you want i might have some here that id be willing to sell. took em off a junkyard car and never even put em in. if they dont work theres a guy around here that tears em apart and cleans them for like 12 a piece and they come back like new.



Well it was leeking gas but havent checked in the last couple of days, either way im gonna swap to an SR20DET hopefully in a few months, my car has 226,000 miles on it, and runs great so far, it got some balls dude, i need to repair the back bumper though, but oh well, as far as the engine i might as well wait for the Sr20 but still dont want to kill my KA24DE before that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a lot of miles..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> my car has 226,000 miles on it, and runs great so far


KA power at its best


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> dont want to kill my KA24DE before that.


KA24DE?? you have a 90, you should have the KA24E.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> KA24DE?? you have a 90, you should have the KA24E.



is that is the case, ok my bad....... its a 2.4L, 137HP i think, SOHC and um that is all i think  and yeah its a 90


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> dude i know how you feel, i just learned today im about 5 minutes away from my rod going out too... :thumbdwn:


Well dont go out in public, you might get arrested


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Joel said:


> Well dont go out in public, you might get arrested


haha

KA24E 2.4 Litre, single overhead cam, fuel injection, 140 hp (give or take a few) 12 valve, firing order 1,3,4,2 and NGK makes the stock plugs and wires.

Dude I need a life.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> OHHHHH! engine for free? LOL, remember all i need are the Injectors HAHAHAHA S&H like around 20 bucks?  LOL
> come on help a your Nissan Little brother here :cheers:


certain parts I'm not even going to try to sell. Its not worth my time. Other parts I know I can get money for off here or ebay. So thats why I said that. I'm not tryin to diss you or nothin. And I wanted $70 or so for the injectors, the rest was for shipping.


----------



## nismopwr21 (Jan 12, 2004)

why dont you just swap in the sr20? for $1100 bucks you can get a complete sr20 (engine, tranny, etc.)


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Unfortunately, the money being spent is largely my dads. Not mine. Which is why I'm going through this crap because he wanted to be cheap.

I mean its a no brainer. Any engine problems, you rebuild it. Unless you want to do a swap for a better one.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

Joel said:


> Well dont go out in public, you might get arrested


heh heh heh thats awesome.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nismopwr21 said:


> why dont you just swap in the sr20? for $1100 bucks you can get a complete sr20 (engine, tranny, etc.)


1100??? LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the guy i got my dash from said his friend gets motor sets(sr20) delivered to door steps for 1400-1500.i was kinda shocked but ive learned you just gotta look hard, cheap sellers are out there


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nismopwr21 said:


> why dont you just swap in the sr20? for $1100 bucks you can get a complete sr20 (engine, tranny, etc.)


 on ebay  from malaysia


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> on ebay  from malaysia


not unless you got friends in okinawa or japan :thumbup: it's cheap that's all i gotta say.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> not unless you got friends in okinawa or japan :thumbup: it's cheap that's all i gotta say.


your friends arent looking for some more little american friends are they? :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> not unless you got friends in okinawa or japan :thumbup: it's cheap that's all i gotta say.


well hook a brother up then i got 300$ right now


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Sil-8zero said:


> your friends arent looking for some more little american friends are they? :loser:



here is another willing friend too :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> here is another willing friend too :fluffy:


 WERD!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

haha :fluffy: all i gotta do is sit and relax and get this cash flow goin, then it'll go on from there. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

engines first.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> your friends arent looking for some more little american friends are they? :loser:


nope. most of em are americans, japanese and both. :loser:


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Well I drove my car around today at work. Feels sluggish at idle while accelerating. So I might need an idle control motor or/and valve.

If anyone has those parts to spare, let me know so we can talk price.

Thanks.


----------

